# Best Band Set-Up for Short Draw?



## TheSquid

Hey Guys! I've read a few threads on this topic but really haven't come up with the answer that I'm needing. I recently purchased one of Mr Hays' pocket rangers and a few extra 'field' bandsets from Tex-Shooter. Both men were great about answering all of my question and everything arrived really promptly! The thera band set that originally came on the slingshot just broke and I believe the 'field' bands may be a little to long for my draw. I'm a smaller dude and only feel comfortable drawing to 27" (not information that I gave Mr Tex).

So question: 1) Can I modify the bands that Tex sent to optimize performance? I'm target shooting 3/8 steel at tin cans from about 55 ft (17m) so power is kind of more important than longevity. 2) what do you think would be an optimal thera-band configuration for future reference? I'd appreciate any information! thanks guys!


----------



## TheSquid

And sorry for the long read.. I can get kind of long winded sometimes


----------



## Henry the Hermit

TheSquid said:


> Hey Guys! I've read a few threads on this topic but really haven't come up with the answer that I'm needing. I recently purchased one of Mr Hays' pocket rangers and a few extra 'field' bandsets from Tex-Shooter. Both men were great about answering all of my question and everything arrived really promptly! The thera band set that originally came on the slingshot just broke and I believe the 'field' bands may be a little to long for my draw. I'm a smaller dude and only feel comfortable drawing to 27" (not information that I gave Mr Tex).
> 
> So question: 1) Can I modify the bands that Tex sent to optimize performance? I'm target shooting 3/8 steel at tin cans from about 55 ft (17m) so power is kind of more important than longevity. 2) what do you think would be an optimal thera-band configuration for future reference? I'd appreciate any information! thanks guys!


Sure you can. Just grasp the fork ends of the bandset, making sure that they are even in your holding hand and draw the pouch back. When you reach a point that feels right, mark the bands lightly with a pen, or put a small piece of tape on them. Then tie them to the forks with the mark located at the edge of the fork closest to you. Don't cut the bands until you have determined the sweet spot.

Henry


----------



## Rayshot

Henry in Panama said:


> Hey Guys! I've read a few threads on this topic but really haven't come up with the answer that I'm needing. I recently purchased one of Mr Hays' pocket rangers and a few extra 'field' bandsets from Tex-Shooter. Both men were great about answering all of my question and everything arrived really promptly! The thera band set that originally came on the slingshot just broke and I believe the 'field' bands may be a little to long for my draw. I'm a smaller dude and only feel comfortable drawing to 27" (not information that I gave Mr Tex).
> 
> So question: 1) Can I modify the bands that Tex sent to optimize performance? I'm target shooting 3/8 steel at tin cans from about 55 ft (17m) so power is kind of more important than longevity. 2) what do you think would be an optimal thera-band configuration for future reference? I'd appreciate any information! thanks guys!


Sure you can. Just grasp the fork ends of the bandset, making sure that they are even in your holding hand and draw the pouch back. When you reach a point that feels right, mark the bands lightly with a pen, or put a small piece of tape on them. Then tie them to the forks with the mark located at the edge of the fork closest to you. Don't cut the bands until you have determined the sweet spot.

Henry
[/quote]

Well said, yes it is all about the feel you want for the catty, the speed, etc. Now that I have shot alot of different bands and tubes and lengths I still alter a set up after it has been attached to the catty because I want a little more or less of something.

The wise advice of Panama is don't cut them shorter until you are sure.

Also, you may likely be able to cut the theras that broke to the same size and repouch and reuse them.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Rayshot said:


> The wise advice of Panama is don't cut them shorter until you are sure.


I bet you're wondering how I knew that. LOL


----------



## TheSquid

Hey, thanks a lot guys! I appreciate it.. we'll see how she goes.


----------



## josephlys

I also draw 27'' but anchor below my eye, I find aiming much easier that way. But have a 29'' draw to my mouth, which I don't prefer. How long are your bands from fork to pouch. My bands are cut 12'' long, but when tied up and fitted to a slingshot the bands are 9'' long from fork to pouch.


----------



## dgui

Measure 8 inches from where the pouch is looped and re-tie the bands to the forks at the new length. Much shorter than 7 inches will significantly shorten the life of the bands. And are they double or single bands? If they are double then you need to try them one band on each fork. They are faster in my opinion with 3/8 rather than double set on each fork.


----------



## drgreen

Is it as simple as dividing your draw length by 5? (i've read bands extert maximum energy without snapping when elongated by 500%)

I like to draw just beyond the ear which is around 35", does that mean 7" is optimal for me? ( can this generalization be applied to theragold and theragreen?)

In addition, will doubling up the bands change this? Or perhaps changing the band width:length ratio? Thanks


----------



## TheSquid

I have the doubled latex bands that Tex sent cut to 7 inches fitted and they seem to be moving plenty fast. I'm not really sure about longevity tho. I made it through about 800 to 1000 shots (about a week for me) before having to change them again. Is that good? I'll be purchasing some Thera band here soon to see how that works out for me. I've heard some argument as to what works better gold vs doubled black. Any thoughts? Again, I'm shooting 3/8" steel from about 55 to 60 ft. Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## pelleteer

800-1000 shots out of a bandset is excellent (in my experience, others' may vary). I never have gotten around to shooting thera gold, but I've shot a good bit of black and I dig it. It's light draw and fast and well suited to smaller (5/16 and 3/8) steel ammo. You likely won't get as much longevity as with Tex's bands, but they still last fairly well.


----------



## JoergS

josephlys said:


> I also draw 27'' but anchor below my eye,


I hope you are wearing safety glasses then!


----------



## smitty

My personal formula is : draw length in inches divided by 3.5 = good performance and acceptable band life. Wrap at the pouch with Thera-band for best life of the bands. If you want a bit more zip divide by 3.75. I shoot with the 3.75 for hunting and 3.5 for targets.


----------



## TheSquid

smitty said:


> My personal formula is : draw length in inches divided by 3.5 = good performance and acceptable band life. Wrap at the pouch with Thera-band for best life of the bands. If you want a bit more zip divide by 3.75. I shoot with the 3.75 for hunting and 3.5 for targets.


This sounds like good advice. It seems to add up ok with the 7" bands I have set up now. I'm getting in some Thera gold and black and will give this a shot. Thanks again!


----------

